# Dave Barry and Lord of the Rings



## faila (Jan 26, 2003)

hehe funniness of Dave Barry, hehe read here http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/living/columnists/dave_barry/


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jan 26, 2003)

Lol, that's hysterical, but it's kind of sad really, if people are confused by the watered-down version of the story in the movie imagine how it would be if they read the books. I also like that they made the point of how overly comic Gimli was. "I'm still short" just about hits it on the head.


----------

